# Question about releasing - Clothing?



## pteJ (2 Jan 2010)

I've thought about releasing because of school, I've been on ED&T and cannot go on another ED&T.

I have to release and re-enroll later. I contacted a Sergeant at a CFRC centre, and he said that I would have to wait 6 months to re-enroll because it is policy.

A MCprl told me that I should keep some items from my kit, as I do not need to return them. I just wanted to ask if that's right, and what do I keep?

Thank you, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2010)

If you are releasing you have to return all items except next to skin items.

Next to skin items include:
socks
underwear
t-shirts
beret 
towels

Vern did I miss anything?


----------



## pteJ (2 Jan 2010)

Thank you Master Corporal,

As for the beret, would I get to keep my cap badge too? Or is that up to clothing to decide?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2010)

No need to use ranks here.

I would hazard a guess if its your regimental hat badge then yes but if its the Cornflake I think they have to go back.

Again one of our local SME Supply Techs can tell you more.......


----------



## ark (2 Jan 2010)

If you plan on serving again, Supplementary Reserve may be for you.



> Purpose
> 
> The Supp Res is a sub-component of the Reserve Force. The purpose of the Supp Res is to augment the Regular Force and other sub-components of the Reserve Force with individual officers and NCMs ("members"):
> 
> ...



In this case you will not have to release and wont have to parade with your unit unless you are put on active duty as described above.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2010)

But still have to turn all your kit though


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

pteJ said:
			
		

> Thank you Master Corporal,
> 
> As for the beret, would I get to keep my cap badge too? Or is that up to clothing to decide?



You'd also keep your cap badge. And DEU (& all the badges,buttons, accoutrements) that go along with it.

Possibly, you'd also keep your footwear, but you'd have to bring them into your clothing support group during your release appt so that they could punch them.

You'd be expected to keep your DEU on hand, I've seen cases where members who re-enrol within 1 year of their release date were not entitled to a new issue of DEU; it's been a while though and I'm not sure if that's still the case.


----------



## Brasidas (2 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You'd be expected to keep your DEU on hand, I've seen cases where members who re-enrol within 1 year of their release date were not entitled to a new issue of DEU; it's been a while though and I'm not sure if that's still the case.



A friend of mine re-enrolled after less than a year, fully-trade qualified with four years' service but having disposed of his DEUs in a move. After speaking to clothing stores, he was advised he was entitled to new DEU's one year after re-enrollment.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> A friend of mine re-enrolled after less than a year, fully-trade qualified with four years' service but having disposed of his DEUs in a move. After speaking to clothing stores, he was advised he was entitled to new DEU's one year after re-enrollment.



As I said, it's been a while so the rules may have changed. RegF or ResF. etc etc


----------

